# I'm an idiot.... Flickr Help



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

Apparently I'm an idiot as I can not seem to post a photo with a Flickr URL.... Is there some big secret?  I looked at our FAQs and I searched the forum.  I keep getting an error message that says "invalid file"

Please help me as I am feeling really dumb right now.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

You want to be sure to copy the BBC code to this site in order to post them here.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I tried that.  I did it two ways, I pasted it to the "upload from url" box and I also pasted it right into the message.  I didn't see an image and kept getting the error message.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 31, 2013)

Copy of the url of the picture in flickr and then you can paste it between the two img things below. Not sure what the technical names of those img things are..   Do you know how to copy the picture url in flickr?








For example.. here's the image url for Buzz.. http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2843/11604605455_68d587c852_z.jpg   This is what I would put between


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 31, 2013)

Do the images need to have the .jpg extension?

because when flickr is viewed in browser by default it doesn't show the filename


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2013)

Paste the link you're trying to post.  It should be something like www.flicker.com/blahblahblah/yadayadayada.jpg


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

here is the url copied from flickr:  Inventing the Night | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I tried adding the jpg extension but that didn't help.  I have copied it from the url bar and from the "grab the link" under sharing.

I am seriously not stupid, but this is making me feel that way.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

well that didn't work the way I wanted it to.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

Amanda, are you using the new beta version of flickr? I was having issues with finding the bbc code when I was using it a few weeks ago, so I went back to the old version.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

ack!  forget it, I figured it out.




Inventing the Night by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2013)

What you posted is a URL.  That takes you to the web page.

You need the link that's directed to the image itself.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I tried the link directly to the image as you have circled above...and tried placing that in the url uploader box thing under the image uploader... didn't work.  Anywho.... I figured out where to get the BBC code and pasted that directly into the message box.  

Needless to say, that whole ordeal made me feel really dumb.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I figured out where to get the BBC code and pasted that directly into the message box.



well to help us avoid that, help us out. As I have said, using the new beta, I cannot get the bbc code.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

ok, when you open your image and click on the share icon (the one with the arrow)  Then click on HTML/BBC Code, and under the code box, click on BBC... its a little circle that is light grey and hard to see, you almost think you can't click it but it will work.  Then select image size, and copy the code.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 31, 2013)

Ron, I had the same issue with the beta.  I went running right back home to the old/current version.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2013)

BrightByNature said:


> Do the images need to have the .jpg extension?
> 
> because when flickr is viewed in browser by default it doesn't show the filename




YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! The* .jpg must be manually user-added...*

why the tutorial does not mention that is beyond me...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Ron, I had the same issue with the beta.  I went running right back home to the old/current version.



Ok, I've been using photobucket myself but not a big fan, if I can get this link thing to work for flickr that would be awesome.  So, something like this then:




20131229 263 by robbins.photo, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

Woohoo!  Now I'm an idiot too!..   er.. wait.. lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Ron, I had the same issue with the beta.  I went running right back home to the old/current version.



I'm still trying to figure it out. It keeps telling me to share the photo to get the code. I don't want to share it in order to get the code.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

You have to click the share button... then copy the code.  You aren't sharing it by clicking the button, you are only choosing the method of sharing.  Which will be you copying the bbc code and pasting it here.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

ronlane said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Ron, I had the same issue with the beta.  I went running right back home to the old/current version.
> ...



Ok, I'm not using the beta version.. here's what I did.  I opened my photostream and then click on the photo I want.  Click on the icon that looks like a box with an arrow coming out of it and that will give you the "share" menu.  At the bottom of that click on grab the html/bb code - click on the little radio button at the bottom of that menu for bb code

The copy and paste the text in that box to the message window here on TPF:




20131228 127 by robbins.photo, on Flickr

And BAM!  You too can be an idiot.. er.. wait again.. lol


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 31, 2013)

what he said^^  I'm no good at explaining via the internet.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> what he said^^  I'm no good at explaining via the internet.



Far too many years of working tech support myself I'm afraid.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh, and hey - your the genius that actually figured it out.  I was just here to splain.  Lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

I can do it using the old version of flickr and that is what I use for most of my photos. It's the beta version that I am having issues with. I like the beta version for looking at photos but this one feature is not working for me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I can do it using the old version of flickr and that is what I use for most of my photos. It's the beta version that I am having issues with. I like the beta version for looking at photos but this one feature is not working for me.



Don't think you can do it with the beta version.   Their beta code still needs some work I guess.  I wonder if you could use a different browser and set it up for the non-beta version... my guess is they probably store that in a cookie so it might be possible to say use your main browser for the beta and use a second browser for the non-beta version.  I do something similar here - my main browser is Chrome but I use IE for netflix - I have IE set to open to netflix on my second monitor.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 31, 2013)

The beta should be as simple as the current version.  No problems since a member told me about the bbc code.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> The beta should be as simple as the current version.  No problems since a member told me about the bbc code.



I tried switching to the beta but from the beta it wouldn't allow me to access the bbc code.  Works fine in the normal version.  Wonder if maybe it is a browser issue?


----------



## peter27 (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh man, I've been stumped on this for ages! 




St. Illtyd's, Neath by pete40027, on Flickr

YES! Thanks Amanda


----------



## limr (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, let me test this...




Day 362 - The birch by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Oh my goodness, this works! This is why I always uploaded attachments, because I've tried this before and nothing I tried worked.


----------



## peter27 (Jan 1, 2014)

limr said:


> Okay, let me test this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, but the attachments became so slow to load that I started uploading to my user Gallery; however, the image quality is very limited on TPF. The photo of St. Illtyd's church is the first time I've managed to do this. Happy, happy bunny


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2014)

Here at TPF when you use the Insert Image >  From URL tab, be sure you uncheck the box in front of - *Retrieve remote file and reference locally.*


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm still baffled as to why a photography forum makes it so blessed difficult to post an image.

Many other forums I haunt, you click on the photo icon, and it merely asks for the URL of the image.  None of this choosing a tab, then pasting the link, then unclicking a default-checked option.......


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I'm still baffled as to why a photography forum makes it so blessed difficult to post an image.  Many other forums I haunt, you click on the photo icon, and it merely asks for the URL of the image.  None of this choosing a tab, then pasting the link, then unclicking a default-checked option.......



Agreed. A better native image support would be make a lot of sense. 

Flickr does a great job resizing and having the code easily accessible. So I enjoy using them for hosting.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I'm still baffled as to why a photography forum makes it so blessed difficult to post an image.
> 
> Many other forums I haunt, you click on the photo icon, and it merely asks for the URL of the image.  None of this choosing a tab, then pasting the link, then unclicking a default-checked option.......


 - Powered by vBulletin&#8482; Version 4.2.0


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 1, 2014)

KmH said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still baffled as to why a photography forum makes it so blessed difficult to post an image.
> ...



Thanks, but, um........ so? :meh:

What am I supposed to do with a link to vBulletin?


----------

